# Application pads



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

What do you do once you've used your pad for either polishing or waxing ! Can they be washed and reused or throw them away and buy new every time ?

I'm on about hand applicator pads btw not machine pads.


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

It all depends if the foam pad will fit in the top of the wax pot or not, if it does just leave it in the pot and screw the lid on saves wasting product. If it doesn't you could get some snap close plastic bags and put it in on of those, mark it up so you know what product you have used. Or chuck it in the washing machine and give it a wash I don't use conditioner just non bio washing capsules and some white vinegar in the conditioner despensor.
Hope this helps.

PS don't wash them with the missus best dress she may not be to impressed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dingabell said:


> It all depends if the foam pad will fit in the top of the wax pot or not, if it does just leave it in the pot and screw the lid on saves wasting product. If it doesn't you could get some snap close plastic bags and put it in on of those, mark it up so you know what product you have used. Or chuck it in the washing machine and give it a wash I don't use conditioner just non bio washing capsules and some white vinegar in the conditioner despensor.
> Hope this helps.


What he said


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Whatever you do don't use conditioner. I learnt the hard way 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

